# OSPREY BOOKS



## ricardo (Jun 24, 2005)

¿Do you think OSPREY BOOKS (Aircraft of the Aces Series) are accurate?


----------



## Erich (Jun 24, 2005)

In a word...........not really. the books worth the few bucks you pay for them would be under the US fighter group histories. The Luftwaffe ones are not even considered, as the profile artists embellish the pics they have in their hands for copying puposes. The result is just too brightly arrayed aircraft, that considering air battle would not be worthy to be flown, nor a reality......

the armor books are along the same category as well. Photos are mis marked occasionally


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2005)

I like looking at the pictures only.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah they have some good pics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2005)

But as Erich said they are doctored, but I still like them.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2005)

Osprey books were good when I was a 12 year old kid... Innocent and naive, they were great...

But now as a 39 year old kid, I dont bother with them... Save the money and buy a better book...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

Agreed. To be honest I rarely give out less than $30 for my books. I really like the hard back big books.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 26, 2005)

I have never even heard of the series!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2005)

I have 2 Osprey books that were given to me as gifts. One was on B-17 units of the 8th Air Force, Vol II and B-25 Mitchell units of the MTO. They are just okay. I don't use thme for presentation material, except for some pictures. I personally found the layout a bit cumbersome and have many other books that I use instead.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2005)

I agree I dont like the layout that much.


----------



## Flyboy15 (Jul 1, 2005)

I wouldn't know, I've never seen one of those books.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

You can find them at most museums and hobby shops. A lot of people use the profiles in them to paint there models.


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2005)

as I said they are cheap and that is why they are popular. member Falkeeins just sent me a note last night stating that Osprey plans after about 4 to 5 years to publish their version of the Sturmgruppen for the fall ?. this should be a joke ! For several years they have tried to pull the info and pics from Falkeeins which he has not been of help, ........glad they never found my personal e-mail and postal addy....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmmm, you want to keep it that way?  Just kidding!


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2005)

Eric, Neil just wrote me as he called the author today, and it is off to the publisher and the author is not real happy with it. I am going to purchase it and then make observations(my opinions) on the book here for you guys so if you pick up a copy for yourselves you will have the corrections otherwise you would not. maybe Neil will get back and respond as well.

E


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Surprising that the author is letting it go to press when he is not happy with it. I am curious to see what it will have, and how bad it will be. Maybe I am cynical, but I have never been impressed with their layouts, and some of the content.


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 2, 2005)

..as Erich says Osprey made an approach to do this subject years ago after one of their editors read a " Sturmgruppen Bomber Destroyers 1944" article I wrote based on the website materials..I was approached again for photos in February but was unable to help...tied up with the JG 300 books. The Osprey author hadn't got much in the way of sources..aside from a couple of German language books there's little out there.. that just leaves writing the pilots ..even here Jean-Yves Lorant (Eagle Editions JG 300 author) has this completely sown up..(and many vets passed away during the research period for the Eagles books....)
The Osprey author has put a text together ..but the impetus for the book came from the sales side..and given that his earlier western front Fw 190 aces book wasn't one of his best IMHO (how can you write a Fw 190 aces text without mentioning Konrad Bauer once..)..doesn't bode well..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

Falkeins may I ask you about yourself such as how many books you have worked on or with others and you obtain a lot of the info that you have along with the pics. Just wondering.


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 3, 2005)

oh dear, hope I haven't come across as a know-it-all.. not my intention...this just happened to be my subject..  
you can get a good idea of what books I've worked on via my web site..  
you should be able to click on an icon somewhere here for the address if interested..


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

I think the 2 of u guys have put together a great site Neil... As I said earlier, ive been to ur site 30-40 times, and have told a few about it as well... I found the Dday stuff fascinating.......

Keep up the good work, and thanks for stopping in here.... BTW, who do YOU think is the Greatest Fighter Pilot of All Time??? 

(Hehe... Hadda Ask..)


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 3, 2005)

..thanks for encouragement and kind comments..
as to that last question....


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2005)

c'mon Neil pick one.....  

my personal preference Heinz Bär for day fighter and for Nachtjagd ..... ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

Nightfighter is a tough call, as the evidence and, as u have stated erich previously, the facts are slightly out of focus... Theres a couple that were the tops tho.... Maybe a new Thread my freind?

I also agree with u and Herr Bar...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

FalkeEins said:


> oh dear, hope I haven't come across as a know-it-all.. not my intention...this just happened to be my subject..
> you can get a good idea of what books I've worked on via my web site..
> you should be able to click on an icon somewhere here for the address if interested..



No No I hope I did not come across as implying that. I am just fascinated. The work you guys have done is great. I have learned so much from Erich here and I hope I am albe to learn much from you also. I am one of those people that knows a little about a lot not a lot about a lot, and I hope to learn more. You can learn a lot from reading books and the internet but I am always fascinated how you guys get some of your info. Thanks of everything.


----------



## elmilitaro (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey you got to love them pics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Yes.


----------

